# Connecting two modems together - possible?

## ayqazi

Hi,

Is it possible to connect 2 modems together?  I'm talking about the dial-up type modems that you connect to the phone line, not null modems or whatever.

I've got a laptop with a analog modem but not a network card.  I don't have a cable necessary for a serial null modem, so was exploring alternatives.

Thanks

----------

## tuxmin

Hi,

in theory it's possible. But it's not enough to have a certain cable. You need a power supply and as far as I remember a tone generator too. 

Anyway, it's not setup between two glasses of beer, if that's your questions  :Smile: 

Alex!!!

----------

## ayqazi

I have no idea what that means, but hey, I think I get the drift :-)  Thanks

----------

## Zarhan

Umm, are you talking about connecting two modems back-to-back?

I don't think it makes any sense (a direct serial connection works much better and faster and cables are quite cheap). However, if you insist on trying it, it should work provided you switch off dial tone checking and busy signal checking (Init string ATX0). Then just tell other modem to answer and "dial" with the other one.

I remember using this set up like 10 years ago when network options were either quite expensive coaxial (thick ethernet) and you needed a connection between two sites 500 meters apart - a standard modem (without actual telephone network in between) was adequate solution.

----------

## ayqazi

I don't have a serial cable on me right now, so was just asking if it was possible.  I'm gonna make myself a serial cable though, so its no problem.Last edited by ayqazi on Mon Feb 27, 2006 11:55 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Zarhan

 *ayqazi wrote:*   

> As I said, I get the drift - it's not possible.  I don't have a serial cable on me right now, so I was just asking.

 

I just said that it IS possible...

----------

## ayqazi

And I edited my post confirming it was so when I realised what I had said :-)  Actually, I'm gonna try it just for the hell of it.  Just so I said I did it :-)

----------

